# [fixed] "To you know who..."



## RupeeClock (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, that's a suspicious looking topic title, but it's exactly what appears when I toggle between the standard/rich text editor.

Every time I toggle it, that message, alone with broken BB code is inserted into the post.

Hit this button a few times -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







This is what appears:


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 19, 2010)

I think we better leave this to the staff to discuss
Someone else already told us what it is, but Costello removed the posts so I guess we'd better not talk about it...


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, this isn't about the message itself, but rather why it's leaking into the post forms.

Weird really.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2010)

That is weird.

inb4conspiracylock


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 19, 2010)

It's an ultra secret message.


----------



## Thoob (Feb 19, 2010)

Eh? What does it mean?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 19, 2010)

Where exactly does this appear?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 19, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Where exactly does this appear?


1. On top of every page (source)
2. Switch to rich text editor (top right button in full reply), then change back


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 19, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just figured out the second one, as for the first... thanks tj. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And now, off I go to talk to the admins. I shall close this topic because its served its very useful purpose in informing us of this.


----------

